# الجمال بلا فضيله يشبه منزل من غير باب



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*الجمال بلا فضيله يشبه منزل من غير باب* 
*كم من مرة اشتهيت وكم من مرة طلبت وسرحت وتخيلت... ظننت ان فيما ان اشتهيه تكون سعادتى وفيما اطلبه واتمناه تكون سلامتى وطمانينتى وفيما ارجوه واتخيله يكون فرحى وراحتى فلم اكف عن الجرى والسعى فى طلبه..... واذ بى بعد ما احصل عليه وانا له بعد عراك وتصميم وطرق بشرية لا تعرف الاستسلام او اللين اجد ان كل ما ظننت انه سيسعدنى هو هو نفسه الدى اشقانى بل جرحنى وابكانى....كل ما جريت وراءه لاهثا بعد ما نلته صرخت كيف اتخلص منه...كنت اظن ان فيه سلامتى فاذا بى اجد فيه شقائى والامى فكانت دموعى وتنهداتى.بالغم اثقل نفسى وبحباله الفتاكة قيد قلبى وجعلنى هدفا للاعداء الخفين والظاهرين الذين اخترتهم وسعيت ورائهم وحكمت عليهم يوما بانهم ملائكة الرحمة والعمل معهم فرح ومسرة والحياة بيتهم طرب واغاريد هم ..هم انفسهم الذين جرحونى ومن اطباقهم المميتة اعطونى فيما بعد ادركت حقيقتهم فرايتهم صانعى بغضة وجالبى نقمه وطالبى منافع.... الرحمة لا تعرفهم والملائكة تهرب منهم.والذين احببتهم وفتحت قلبى لهم بالصدق والامانه والحب خدمتهم وعلى نفسى فضلتهم...هم..هم..انفسهم الذين فى شباكهم المملؤه كذبا اصطادونى وبجحودهم اغرقونى.ظننت السعادة والراحه معهم..فوجدت الشقاء والبكاء بل الهموم والقلق باستمرارفعلت كل هذا بجهلى وضعفى مثل ما فعل لوط واختار لنفسه دائرة الاردن. بل ارتحل شرقا..وانعزل عن عمه ابراهيم..اختار الارض والممتلكات.. ولم يسال عن اهل تلك البقعة التى جذبت قلبه وامسكت بنفسه اذا كان اهل سدوم اشرارا وخطاة لدى الرب جدا.ومثل امنا حواء ظننت ان فى الشجرة سعادتها وسلطانها وراحتها. وكم كانت واهمه كما كان لوط ايضا. انها قلوبنا حينما تصمم على الاختيارانها نفوسنا حينما تتطلع للاختيارانها افكارنا حينما تسبح فى عالم الخياللذلك اقول للك يا حبيب قلبى الهى يسوع المسيح ايقظ عقلى وقلبى من غفلته وتخيلاته والظنون ..واجعلنى افعل كما فعل ابونا ابراهيم رجل الايمان واقول نصيبى هو الرب قالت نفسى.ودبر حياتى كما يليق.. انها شهوه قلبى يا سيدى انها طلبتى وصلاتى اليك وامنيتى ان تتسلم حياتى وتسود عليها فيكون لك السياده والتدبير ويكون لى الطاعة والخضوع كل حين.. ان تمسك بمفاتيح قلبى لينبض بين يديك تفتحه لمن تشاء وتغلقه اينما شئت تملاه بمشيئتك الصالحه وتسنده نعمتك القويه الغامرة وتعزف على اوتاره الحان حبك وانغام ربوبيتك فانت القائل لى يا ابنى اعطينى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى...دبر حياتى كما يليق بعصا محبتك وشفقة ابوتك وحكمة عنايتك ادبنى..ادبنى لكن الى الموت لا تسلمنى ادبنى ولكن بعيدا عن حضنك لا تطرحنى بل اليك اعدنى واجذبنى واغسلنى.. سلسلنى بحبال رحمتك.. غرقنى فى لجة محبتك..اعد هدوئى وسلامى با حصن الامان يا ميناء السلام يا من تشرق شمسك على الابرار والاشرار دبر يا الهى حياتى كما يليق..دبر حياتى كما تريد..وكن انت لى الطريق..فانت صاحب الامر فى كل صغير وكبيرفدبر حياتى كما يليق29-29لان لك السرائر والخفيات...والمعلنات لنا ​*


----------



## صيدناوية (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام رائع جدا ومؤثر ونابع من عمق قلب كل مسيحي يؤمن بالرب يسوع
الرب يقويكي  شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

صيدناوية قال:


> كلام رائع جدا ومؤثر ونابع من عمق قلب كل مسيحي يؤمن بالرب يسوع
> الرب يقويكي شكرا على الموضوع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك ولزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت candy shop
على الموضوع الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة اخت candy shop*​
> *على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكرااااااااا ليك يا كلبم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> حبك وانغام ربوبيتك فانت القائل لى يا ابنى اعطينى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى...دبر حياتى كما يليق بعصا محبتك وشفقة ابوتك وحكمة




كلمات فى قمة الروعه ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> كلمات فى قمة الروعه ياكاندى​
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

_مواضيعك أعلى من أى تقييم
بكل أمانه
الرب يبارك مجهودك ونشاطك
وأولا وأخيرا حياتك
صلاتك​_
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## botros_22 (25 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جـدا وتامل رائـع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _مواضيعك أعلى من أى تقييم​_
> _بكل أمانه_
> _الرب يبارك مجهودك ونشاطك_
> _وأولا وأخيرا حياتك_
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ولمشاركتك الراااائعه 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> موضوع جميل جـدا وتامل رائـع​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا بطرس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

> فيما بعد ادركت حقيقتهم فرايتهم صانعى بغضة وجالبى نقمه وطالبى منافع.... الرحمة لا تعرفهم والملائكة تهرب منهم.والذين احببتهم وفتحت قلبى لهم بالصدق والامانه والحب خدمتهم وعلى نفسى فضلتهم...هم..هم..انفسهم الذين فى شباكهم المملؤه كذبا اصطادونى وبجحودهم


*موضوع جميل يا ماما كاندى *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

حقا كاندى
رائعة اخرى من بساتين روعتك
ودمتى رائعة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا ماما كاندى *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> 
> رائعة اخرى من بساتين روعتك
> ودمتى رائعة
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا وليم


----------

